# ipv6 router advertisment for windows clients

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i have the following radvd.conf:

```
interface eth1 {

  IgnoreIfMissing on;

  AdvDefaultLifetime 3600;

  AdvDefaultPreference high;

  AdvSendAdvert on;

  UnicastOnly on;

  prefix 1234:1234:1234::/64 {

    AdvOnLink on;

    AdvAutonomous on;

    AdvRouterAddr on;

    AdvValidLifetime 3600;

    AdvPreferredLifetime 3600;

  };

};

interface wlan0 {

  IgnoreIfMissing on;

  AdvDefaultLifetime 3600;

  AdvDefaultPreference high;

  AdvSendAdvert on;

  UnicastOnly on;

  prefix 1234:1234:1234::/64 {

    AdvOnLink on;

    AdvAutonomous on;

    AdvRouterAddr on;

    AdvValidLifetime 3600;

    AdvPreferredLifetime 3600;

  };

};
```

this works as expected for linux clients.

the only windows client i have (vista) does not get (or accept) an ipv6 address.

does anybody know what to change ?

----------

## gentoo_ram

I have this configuration.  Windows, Mac, and Linux machines all autoconfigure themselves as expected.

```
interface eth2

{

        AdvSendAdvert on;

        MinRtrAdvInterval 3;

        MaxRtrAdvInterval 10;

        prefix fd05:efca:4a1b::/64

        {

                AdvOnLink on;

                AdvAutonomous on;

                AdvRouterAddr on;

        };

};

interface vboxnet0

{

        AdvSendAdvert on;

        MinRtrAdvInterval 3;

        MaxRtrAdvInterval 10;

        prefix fd05:efca:4a1b:4::/64

        {

                AdvOnLink on;

                AdvAutonomous on;

                AdvRouterAddr on;

        };

};

```

First off, why do you have the same address prefixes on multiple interfaces?  That's probably not right.  Also, I don't think 1234:1234:1234::/64 is a valid prefix if that's what you're really using.  That could be another reason why Windows won't accept it.  You should probably study up more on valid assigned address spaces.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i am not reallly using 1234:1234:1234::/64. i have a ipv6 prefix from a tunnel provider.

what's wrong about having the same address prefix on multiple interfaces ?

since the assigned address consists of the prefix and the mac address of the client interface, no collision should happen.

that's the idea of the whole thing. no ?

i'll try your config shortly.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i just tried your config, and the situation improved!

now i get a ipv6 address on the windows client, which has both wifi and ethernet connections. both get addresses.

interestingly two each! a normal one and one that windows calls "temporary ipv6 address".

the ethernet interface of the client has the MAC 00-1F-29-A0-46-FC.

if i had the prefix 1234:1234:1234::/64, the addresses would be:

```
ipv6 address:             1234:1234:1234:0:f4c7:37d1:c6e7:a02d

temporary ipv6 address:   1234:1234:1234:0:75b8:5df4:a97a:b492

but the address should be 1234:1234:1234:0:21f:29ff:fea0:46fc/64
```

at least according to ipv6calc.

ping -6 to addresses on  the local network fail.

and, the windows client does not get the router address, why ?

----------

## gentoo_ram

You're supposed to use different networks on different interfaces so that the Linux box knows which interface to route to.  If you got 1234:1234:1234::/48 from your provider, then you'd want 1234:1234:1234::/64 on one interface on the Linux box and 1234:1234:1234:1::/64 on other interface.  Notice how the different interfaces on my config are on different network prefixes.  Otherwise, your Linux box will route packets the wrong way if you have the same network address on different interfaces.  Well, unless your eth interface and wlan (whatever that is) are on the same network.  Then I guess that's OK.  But recognize Linux will only use one of them to talk to the network at a time.

Also, radvd will not set the IPv6 addresses on your Linux box.  You need to set those with /etc/conf.d/net.

Finally, Windows doesn't do the normal thing with temporary IPv6 addresses.  I think it'll choose a different temporary IPv6 address every time you boot the box.  That's why its address is not what you'd expect.  I don't know how to get it to do something different.  I tried reading some Winblows docs but didn't get anywhere fast.

----------

## Ant P.

I've just tested with a Windows XP laptop and it picks up radvd's settings correctly (ipconfig shows both a v4 and a v6 address in the "Default Gateway" field). Can't really help more because I don't have anything special in my setup.

----------

